# Getting there.



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

A lot has happened this year. 
I've been trying to come up with a way to support myself with woodworking. I've had some limited success in making Adirondacks and selling them, but I want to make something that will sell in the 1000$ - 2000$ range. It's hard to make out when you only get 75$ profit from a chair. I could do it if the business was there, but I'd have to be making a couple chairs a day to make out.

So I've been making some tables for entryway, occasion, and sofa. The pics are in my projects.

I teamed up with an old friend who is a photographer and we photographed all my work for inclusion in my portfolio which I will use to help sell my products.

I also am going to pick up a salesman on a commission only to get my cutting boards into retail locations.

Here is the card I have printed up.










Wait till you see the next table I'm making. One of a kind like all my stuff.


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats a nice looking card there Russell. Hiring a photographer will definitely help. You have to convince people they need "this piece" and providing high quality photography to showcase it will help your sales greatly.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

great card,hope the salesman and photographer works out good.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Good luck!


----------

